
At least one Vim trick you might not know - appleflaxen
https://www.hillelwayne.com/post/intermediate-vim/
======
ilvez
Thanks. Found vim-swap and and vim-surround from there. Undotree also, but
this is some corner case when I usually need that.

Obviously I'm not a purist.

